
7.0 magnitude earthquake hits Indonesia, tsunami warning issued - skilled
https://www.rt.com/news/463594-tsunami-warning-indonesia-earthquake/
======
bodi
Correct link:

[https://www.rt.com/news/463594-tsunami-warning-indonesia-
ear...](https://www.rt.com/news/463594-tsunami-warning-indonesia-earthquake/)

~~~
lightgreen
RT is lies and propaganda paid by Russian taxpayers and directly controlled by
corrupt illegitimate Russian government. Please don’t post links to RT.

Link to any other website like Reuters should be fine.

[https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-indonesia-
quake/indonesia-...](https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-indonesia-
quake/indonesia-lifts-tsunami-warning-after-weekend-quake-no-damage-reported-
idUKKCN1U20LI)

